
Modern LZ Compression - glinscott
https://glinscott.github.io/lz/index.html
======
Jasper_
I wish the words "Huffman Tree" would go away entirely. Huffman, as used in
the past 40 years, actually describes a scheme commonly called "Canonical
Huffman"[0] that can be constructed entirely without a tree. ryg recommends
reading this paper on it [1], and I wholeheartedly agree. Other than that,
great article!

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Huffman_code](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Huffman_code)
[1]
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/bda3/442cc6b1d10e4b36b574af...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/bda3/442cc6b1d10e4b36b574af0a34a668492230.pdf)

------
JoshuaRLi
The styling of this web page is like a breath of fresh air. Peaceful, even.

------
giovannibajo1
Really great article, props to the author

------
jxub
Great article!

